# [solved] KDE4 Desktopsymbole verschwinden nach reboot

## schmidicom

Ich habe da ein kleines aber ziemlich nervendes Problem mit meinem KDE Desktop auf dem Laptop und hoffentlich kann mir einer von euch dabei helfen denn Dr. Google konnte es nicht.

Da mir die Desktopsymbole gefehlt haben stellte ich das "Layout" unter "Arbeitsflächen-Einstellungen" auf "Ordner-Ansicht" um was auch super funktionierte, zumindest bis zum logout. Nach einem erneuten einloggen bleibt die Einstellung selbst zwar drin aber die Symbole sind dennoch weg dafür sehe ich aber am rechten Bildschirmrand eine Scrollleiste doch egal ob ich diese nach unten oder nach oben verschiebe die Symbole sind einfach weg. Erst wenn ich das "Layout" auf etwas anderes einstelle und dann wieder zur "Ordner-Ansicht" zurück gehe kommen die Symbole wieder zum Vorschein und die Scrollleiste verschwindet.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee durch was das ausgelöst werden könnte?

EDIT:

Sie verschwinden erst nach einem neustart.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Apr 04, 2013 10:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Für Desktop-Symbole brauchst du nicht unbedingt das Layout ändern. Du kannst auf jedes Layout Icons legen, das ist dann für jedes Icon ein eigenes Plasmoid. Alternativ kannst du auch ein "Ordneransicht"-Plasmoid auf deinen normalen Desktop legen.

Da aber auch das Ordneransicht-Layout funktionieren sollte:

Welche kde-Version hast du installiert?

Auf welchen Ordner lässt du zeigen?

Wieviele Dateien liegen dort?

Ist die Einstellung noch gespeichert, wenn du dich wieder anmeldest?

Funktioniert es evtl. mit dem Menüpunkt "Arbeitsfläche neu aufbauen"?

Gibt es irgendwelche Meldungen in ~/.xsession-errors?

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry das ich erst jetzt Antworte aber der Feierabend kam gestern früher und hat länger gehalten als gedacht.  :Wink: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Für Desktop-Symbole brauchst du nicht unbedingt das Layout ändern. Du kannst auf jedes Layout Icons legen, das ist dann für jedes Icon ein eigenes Plasmoid. Alternativ kannst du auch ein "Ordneransicht"-Plasmoid auf deinen normalen Desktop legen.

 

So habe ich bisher auch immer gearbeitet aber mit diesem Ordneransichtspasmoid sieht es einfach irgendwie Scheisse aus.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Da aber auch das Ordneransicht-Layout funktionieren sollte:
> 
> Welche kde-Version hast du installiert?

 

4.8.3

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Auf welchen Ordner lässt du zeigen?

 

"Arbeitsflächenordner" ~/Desktop

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wieviele Dateien liegen dort?

 

.  ..  AMAG_FTP  desura.desktop  .directory  fluidsynth.desktop

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ist die Einstellung noch gespeichert, wenn du dich wieder anmeldest?

 

Ja die Einstellung selbst bleibt drin.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Funktioniert es evtl. mit dem Menüpunkt "Arbeitsfläche neu aufbauen"?

 

Nein das zeigt keine Wirkung ich muss erst in eine andere Ansicht wechseln und dann wieder zur Ordneransicht zurück damit die Symbole wieder da sind und die Scrollleiste verschwindet.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwelche Meldungen in ~/.xsession-errors?

 

```
startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kbuildsycoca4 running...

Agent registered 

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kded(1313)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::Changed()

5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode

QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.11'

kded(1313)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(1410) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "50"  non_native_pixmaps:  false

kwin(1410) KWin::CompositingPrefs::detect: glx version is  1 . 4

OpenGL vendor string:                   Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string:                 Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile 

OpenGL version string:                  3.0 Mesa 8.0.3

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

Driver:                                 Intel

GPU class:                              SandyBridge

OpenGL version:                         3.0

GLSL version:                           1.30

Mesa version:                           8.0.3

X server version:                       1.12.2

Linux kernel version:                   3.4.5

Direct rendering:                       yes

Requires strict binding:                yes

GLSL shaders:                           yes

Texture NPOT support:                   yes

kwin(1410) KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  "/usr/lib64/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so"  for  "kwin3_oxygen"

kwin(1410) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "50"  non_native_pixmaps:  false

kwin(1410) KWin::Extensions::init: Extensions: shape: 0x "11"  composite: 0x "4"  render: 0x "b"  fixes: 0x "50"  non_native_pixmaps:  false

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::setupCompositing: Initializing OpenGL compositing

kwin(1410) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  24 ): 0x "a3"

kwin(1410) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBufferConfigs: Drawable visual (depth  32 ): 0x "5e"

kwin(1410) KWin::SceneOpenGL::initBuffer: Buffer visual (depth  24 ): 0x "a5"

kwin(1410) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Ortho Shader is valid

kwin(1410) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Generic Shader is valid

kwin(1410) KWin::ShaderManager::initShaders: Color Shader is valid

kwin(1410) KWin::SceneOpenGL::SceneOpenGL: DB: true , Direct: true

kwin(1410) KWin::currentRefreshRate: Refresh rate  60 Hz

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_slidingpopups"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_blur"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_fade"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_desktopgrid"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_slide"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_presentwindows"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_dashboard"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_login"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_startupfeedback"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_outline"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_taskbarthumbnail"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_logout"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_screenshot"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_translucency"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_highlightwindow"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_zoom"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_dialogparent"

kwin(1410) KWin::EffectsHandlerImpl::loadEffect: Trying to load  "kwin4_effect_minimizeanimation"

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusObjectPath: invalid path ""

QGraphicsLinearLayout::insertItem: cannot insert null item

QGraphicsLinearLayout::insertItem: cannot insert null item

plasma-desktop(1420)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

plasma-desktop(1420)/libplasma Plasma::isPluginVersionCompatible: unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability 

link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!

link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!

link XMLID_36_ hasn't been detected!

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

plasma-desktop(1420)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 

QGraphicsLinearLayout::removeAt: invalid index 0

plasma-desktop(1420)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

Object::connect: No such signal QDBusAbstractInterface::Changed()

kded(1313)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

kded(1313)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

kded(1313)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

kded(1313)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) ConnectionDbus::fromDbusMap: Setting  "802-1x" not initialized 

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

file:///usr/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/notifier/contents/ui/devicenotifier.qml:167:5: QML QDeclarativeListView_QML_20: Bei einem vertikalen Anker wurde eine potentielle Endlosschleife der Anker festgestellt.

QGraphicsScene::addItem: item has already been added to this scene

link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!

link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!

link XMLID_36_ hasn't been detected!

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 33555193 ;WMCLASS: "plasma-desktop" : "plasma-desktop" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' : 32670

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 4294967295

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 33555196 ;WMCLASS: "plasma" : "plasma" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' : 33752

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::configureRequest: KWin::Client(0x2a23950) true false false

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::configureRequest: PERMITTED 'ID: 33555193 ;WMCLASS: "plasma-desktop" : "plasma-desktop" ;Caption: "plasma-desktop" ' true

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

QGridLayoutEngine::addItem: Cell (0, 1) already taken

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

Property for 'Synaptics Button Scrolling' not available. Skipping.

Property for 'Synaptics Button Scrolling' not available. Skipping.

Property for 'Synaptics Button Scrolling Repeat' not available. Skipping.

Property for 'Synaptics Button Scrolling Repeat' not available. Skipping.

Property for 'Synaptics Button Scrolling Time' not available. Skipping.

Property for 'Synaptics Guestmouse Off' not available. Skipping.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Recognized device: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

New PolkitAgentListener  0x19f5f00 

Adding new listener  PolkitQt1::Agent::Listener(0x1b407e0) for  0x19f5f00 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

plasma-desktop(1420)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

Running Mixer_ALSA destructor 

Running Mixer_Backend destructor 

krunner(1440)/libplasma Plasma::Package::isValid: Could not find required file mainscript 

plasma-desktop(1420)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 42885

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 31457959 ;WMCLASS: "dolphin" : "dolphin" ;Caption: "schmidicom – Dolphin" ' : 42885

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: No client active, allowing

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

dolphin(1456)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 53990

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 48234823 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: ".xsession-errors – KWrite" ' : 53990

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation, compared: 'ID: 48234823 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: ".xsession-errors – KWrite" ' : 53990 : 54242 : false

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 56063

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 48240336 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: "Datei auf der Festplatte geändert – KWrite" ' : 56063

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation, compared: 'ID: 48240336 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: "Datei auf der Festplatte geändert – KWrite" ' : 56063 : 54242 : true

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 64995

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 48251378 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: "Datei auf der Festplatte geändert – KWrite" ' : 64995

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: Belongs to active application

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, ASN: 70433

kwin(1410) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 48256395 ;WMCLASS: "kwrite" : "kwrite" ;Caption: "Datei auf der Festplatte geändert – KWrite" ' : 70433

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: Belongs to active application

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

plasma-desktop(1420)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application 

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(1410) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 19 (X_DeleteProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2e00147

plasma-desktop(1420)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application 

dolphin(1456)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
```

----------

## franzf

Ich hab auf die Schnelle den hier gefunden:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302801

Im folderview-Code konnte ich auf die Schnelle nichts finden, was sich beim update von 4.8.3 nach 4.9.0 geändert haben könnte, was den Fehler behebt.

Drum gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein Bug direkt in plasma ist :/

Ich hab 4.9.0 installiert und kann das Problem leider nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab jetzt kurz den Laptop angeworfern (da ist ja 4.8.3 installiert   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Auch da hab ich keine Probleme mit folderview als layout.

Aber irgendwie kam mir das Problem doch bekannt vor  :Wink: 

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294795

----------

## schmidicom

Mein Englisch ist zwar nicht gut genug um alles verstanden zu haben aber so wie ich die Sache einschätze bleibt mir demnach nichts anderes übrig als auf KDE 4.9 zu warten und zu hoffen das dieser Fehler dann behoben sein wird.

Aber das ist nicht so schlimm bis dahin kann ich auch noch mit dem Ordneransichts-Plasmoid weitermachen.

Und nochmals Danke für die Hilfe.

EDIT:

Mit KDE 4.8.5 passiert es leider auch.

----------

## schmidicom

Hoch lebe KDE 4.10  :Wink: 

Der Bug scheint jetzt endlich weg zu sein und der Akku beim Laptop hält auch länger.

----------

